# Открытый раздел > До рождения >  Узнать пол ребенка можно и другими способами

## Ramadana

У меня еще прабабушка после войны работала врачом и умела высчитывать пол ребенка либо во время беременности либо еще до зачатия. Потом это перешло к маме - таким способом она посчитала меня и брата) А затем это перешло и ко мне. 
Необходимо только дата рождения обоих супругов и в случае если ребеночка ждете уже, то еще и приблизительные дни зачатия.
Бывают пары, когда например рождаются ТОЛЬКО мальчики или ТОЛЬКО девочки) - а это неплохой способ, тем более он основан на обновлении крови.
Правда бывают года, когда кровь партнеров обновяется в один год - здесь просто %расчета падает до 50х50.
А вы верите в такие медицинские хитрости?

----------


## Polixenia

Слышала я про этот метод. И тоже пробовала подсчитать. В общем, обе мои дочки по этой методике должны были родиться мальчиками :Smile:  

Как-то муж рассказывал, про один "надежный" способ запрограммировать пол ребенка во время зачатия. Давным-давно был у мужа знакомец, отец троих сыновей, родом из какой-то деревни. В той деревне считалось, что если во время ПА под подушкой у родителей лежит кепка, то родится мальчик, если платок, то девочка. Муж спрашивал: ну, и как, работает метод? На что его знакомый ответил: "А то! Три раза с женой под подушку кепку клали!"  :Smile:

----------


## kazangi

слушайте, а зачем вообще узнавать пол? какой интерес?

----------


## Домик в деревне

kazangi, вот у меня тоже такой вопрос на языке вертелся. 
мне тоже думается, что какой пришел ребенок, хватай и радуйся!

в каком-то жжурнале недавно читала, что одна семья долго-долго хотела детей, а не приходили они к ним. потом выяснилось, что хотели они только девочек, вот прям мысленно даже на мальчиков не соглашались. потом поработали с психологом и родились у них мальчишки один за одним. к вопросу о том, что психологически настраиваться на какой-то конкретный пол, оно может боком выйти. 

с другой стороны любопытство и нетерпение мне очень знакомы. чтоб уже понять, что можно рюшечки готовить или галстучки. ахаххаха.

----------


## kazangi

ну что готовить - это понятно, хотя есть множество универсальных вещей для младенцев. Или так прям принципиально розовое и голубое? а еще причины? не понимаю я...

----------


## Polixenia

> слушайте, а зачем вообще узнавать пол? какой интерес?


У одной моей подруги двое сыновей. Муж оба раза хотел девочку. Родился мальчик (подруга, кстати, сына хотела и была уверена, что родится именно мальчик). Потом сыночек подрос, подруга забеременела вторично. И муж теперь уже в компании с сыном стали ждать сестренку. Даже имя ей придумали. Но у подруги интуиция еще та. Она мне тогда говорила: "Вот я чувствую, что не девочку, а мальчика рожу". Но ее мужики были уверены в обратном. Иподруга решила намеренно узнать пол ребенка (тогда это была еще платная услуга). чтобы потом ни у кого не было разочарований. Врач подтвердил, что будет пацан. Муж расстроился, сын вообще плакал, так хотел сестру. Зато потом все успокоились и уже ждали братишку.

----------


## Polixenia

в первую беременность я тоже не знала, кто будет, мальчик или девочка. Как я уже написала в предыдущем посте, тогда эта услуга была платная, 200р., кажется, стоила, 10 лет назад были не очень маленькие деньги. Мне было все равно, кто там, мальчик или девочка, главное, чтобы с малышом было все хорошо. 

Во вторую беременность - честно! - тоже было все равно с самого начала, кто родится. К тому же беременность была непростая, хотелось, чтобы мой малыш ПРОСТО РОДИЛСЯ, неважно какого пола. Мне сон был, что будет девочка. Если бы сказали, что будет мальчик, тоже обрадовалась бы. 

Но после того, как мы узнали, что ждем девочку, живот называли только Лизой. Когда старшую ждали, тоже поначалу называли живот Настей, а потом прочитала где-то, что, когда мать называет нерожденного мальчика женским именем, то у него в мозгу что-то неправильно программируется :Smile:  Ну, может, и бред, но мне как-то запало. Поэтому Настю мы называли абстрактно: рыбка, зайчик, солнышко. Кстати, и после ее рождения она почему-то поначалу была именно сладкой девочкой, котенком, но по имени назвать ее у меня почему-то получилось не сразу. А Лиза сразу стала Лизой :Smile:

----------


## Ramadana

Конечно самое замечательное, когда не ждут родители конкретный пол и рады любому малышу)))
НУ а если все таки хочется узнать. то почему бы и нет - тем более даже и УЗИ ошибается - это же не 100 процентов.
У знакомой ребенок на узи так поворачивался, что все время закрывал свой пол))) так и гадали пока не родили)))) девочку (стеснялась наверное)
Кстати муж у нее хотел мальчика, а ей было всеравно, но потом уже после родов из любопытства посчитали и оказалось, что до мальчика до зачатия им не хватила ровно месяц, а в тот период, когда они зачинали там 100% девочка должна была быть)))

----------


## Ramadana

> в каком-то жжурнале недавно читала, что одна семья долго-долго хотела детей, а не приходили они к ним. потом выяснилось, что хотели они только девочек, вот прям мысленно даже на мальчиков не соглашались. потом поработали с психологом и родились у них мальчишки один за одним. к вопросу о том, что психологически настраиваться на какой-то конкретный пол, оно может боком выйти.


Очень интересная информация!!!! Читала где-то, что ребенок сам выбирает себе родителей, а также у него есть определенная задача - вплоть даже каким родиться полом. 
И понятно, если пара ждет девочек, а должен быть мальчик, вот и несостыковка! В этом что-то определенно есть!

----------


## kazangi

Известно, что пол ребенка определяется отцом. Есть  "теория" на эту тему. Если мужчина в семье "главный", то родится девочка, т.к. есть кому добыть мамонта и защитить, а если мужчина в семье на момент зачатия слабее женщины, то родится мальчик, как компенсация отцовской слабости. 

и еще "теория", что если мужчина очень строгий, резкий, то родится девочка - смягчить отца, а если мужчина мягкий, то родится мальчик, чтобы воспитывая сына, отец сам воспитывал в себе мужчину.

----------


## Амина

ОДна я такая любопытная? Мне ооочень интересно с самого начала, кто у меня в животе? Ну как-то конкретно к ребенку хочется обращаться, а не обстрактно "малыш", например. И думать о нем.. Даи вообще. Ну интересно мне!!!)) А младший мой сын тоже от УЗИ прятался, ни разу не открылся, так и был сюрпризом))

----------


## Jazz

Не, Марин, не одна! Мне тоже было очень интересно, мальчик ли там. Я всегда почему-то думала, что первый у меня будет мальчишка. Не то что хотела именно мальчика - все равно было мальчик или девочка - просто знала, что там Тимофей. Хотелось проверить интуицию и тоже звать пузо по имени. А вот в следующий раз, наверно, не буду определять: не хочу лишних УЗИ, хочу сюрприз и интуиция на этот счет ничего не шепчет.)))
А нетрадиционные методы определения пола мне любопытны, но 100%-но верного я еще не встречала - обязательно кто-нибудь, кому считала, оказывался "не того пола".))))

----------


## Panda

вот мне всегда было интересней не то, как пол можно узнать, а как его запланировать ))) в это особо не верила: питание, позы и т.д. - все очень сомнительно... но вот полтора года назад мне рассказали еще одну "теорию", более научную и правдоподобную. пол ребенка зависит от папы, т.к. женщина является носителем только х-хромосом, а мужчина х и у, соответственно пол будущего ребенка зависит от того, сперматозоид с какими хромосомами (жен или муж) "проникнет в домик" ))). ну это так, вводная часть )))
так вот, ученые выяснили, что сперматозоиды с х-хромосомами медленнее, но более живучие (до 4х дней) по сравнению с у-хромосомами (быстрее, но менее живучие). отсюда вывод: если хотите мальчика, то до овуляции ни-ни, а в момент овуляции да-да (сперматозоиды-"мальчики" быстрее доберутся до цели). если хотите девочку, то старайтесь до овуляции, а во время нее ни-ни, т.к. у-хромосомные хвостатики не дождутся зрелой яйцеклетки (менее устойчивые к кислой среде), а как раз х-хромосомные хвостатики выдержат несколькодневное ожидание, и к моменту овуляции неспеша, но верно приблизятся к месту встречи и ... достигнут цели )))
все это опять же не 100% гарантия, но вот любопытно же мне стало, работает ли эта теория на практике )))

----------


## kazangi

есть у меня друзья, которые по этому способу хотели девочку. Но, сколько ни старались до овуляции - ничего не вышло. А когда решили - пусть уж хоть кто-нибудь и дождались овуляции - родилась девочка! Так что я не сильно верю.

----------


## Ramadana

Да, 100%-х наверное нет способов. 
У меня муж хочет первого мальчика, а потом девочку, чтобы брат защищал сестру. Конечно мы рады будем любому ребенку, но если есть возможность до зачатия спланировать пол ребенка, то думаю смысл отказываться попробовать))) 
Тем более, как меня учили, в этих расчетах все идет только по мужчине, от его опредеяющей хромосомы, только не способом, который в момент или после овуляции, а в периоды обновения крови у мужчины и женщины, потому что это прямая связь. 
Сам то способ 100%, за исключением если у женщины были сложные аборты, операции, тяжелые женски забоевания - просто тогда нарушается ее цикл обновения крови, и можно пролететь)))))

----------


## Panda

> Так что я не сильно верю.


я тоже не сильно верю, но если есть желание - то почему бы не попробовать ))) тем более способ не требует жертв. 
а в конечном итоге, конечно, ценно просто то, что появляется новая жизнь, и мальчик это или девочка - не принципиально.

----------


## lastochka

Ха-ха, Панда, мы как раз по этой теории Васю и делали. Начали в последний день месячных и дней 8 без перерывов.А потом ни-ни)))то есть типа на девочку шли. но как только я тест сделала, увидела 2 полоски и поняла, что там стопудово НЕ девочка :Wink:

----------


## Panda

> Ха-ха, Панда, мы как раз по этой теории Васю и делали. Начали в последний день месячных и дней 8 без перерывов.А потом ни-ни)))то есть типа на девочку шли. но как только я тест сделала, увидела 2 полоски и поняла, что там стопудово НЕ девочка


женщина, которая рассказала мне эту теорию, также заметила, что овуляция совсем не обязательно бывает только через неделю после месячных - она у всех женщин приходит по-разному. зависит это от индивидуальных особенностей организма, а также !от ритма работы яичников!: у одних женщин они по очереди выбрасывают яйцеклетки, у других одновременно, у третьих как попадет. соответственно чтоб использовать этот метод сначала нужно точно узнать время овуляции. и кстати у этой самой женщины овуляция наступала на 4й день цикла, т.е. когда еще месячные не закончились. вот тут-то сложно по теории ))))

----------


## Panda

кста, у этой женщины есть мед.образование, но она, как я называю, "правильная": за минимизацию лекарств и мягкие способы лечения. наверное, еще из-за этого я поверила в эту теорию.

----------


## Jazz

_Panda_, а у нас с Тимошкой эта теория подтвердилась. Я про эту идею слышала до беременности, показалось очень правдоподобно. Но мы специально под нее не подстаривались, просто так вышло из-за моих рабочих командировок: по этой теории должен был быть мальчик и получился мальчик.)))

----------


## Ramadana

Девочки) В продолжении темы наткнулась на развлекательный сайт - УЗНАЙ КАК БУДЕТ ВЫГЛЯДЕТЬ ВАШ РЕБЕНОК!
www.malishagrafia.com
Как думаете это правда или развлечение?

----------

